# Need advice on mens boots (Burton Driver X, Ion, Imperial)



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I just bought a Custom X and I'm planning on buying the 2012 Cartel EST Bindings to go with it.

Now I'm looking for new boots. I like control so I'm looking at Burtons stiffer boots.

The Ion, Imperial and Driver X.

I like to ride trees, piste, off-piste, no park basically. I go medium to fast speed and I never go full speed (yet).

I'm leaning towards the Driver X but I'm not sure if those are only for people that like to go really fast.

Any advice is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried any of these boots on yet?


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the same setup-CustomX, Cartels. I bought some slightly used Ions(The first year with speedlacing) and they were perfect for what I was doing,which was some glades, other ungroomed and groomed slopes.They were a bit large and broken in so.....
I switched out those for a new pair of DriverX, and liked them at first ,as they gave plenty of control at high speed, but at low speed, in trees and with softer boards, they were too stiff mind you , this was after about 30 days of riding everything except rails/boxes/pipe they didn't break in much at all.I started getting knee pain at this time.
Then I switched to a softer rockered board and on the advice of a pro at Burton, went to a Burton Ambush boot which I absolutely love. This gave me lots of control for my Custom X high speed riding,yet did not make me feel all locked in place like the Driver X.This boot also works great for my freestyle setup.(arbor Blacklist,Cartels).My knee pain is now much less.
I wouldn't go with a stiffer boot than the Ion...make sure you try on the boots before buying.


----------



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,

I have not tried on any of the boots yet, I'm going to go there today and buy a pair either today or tomorrow.

Sounds like the DriverX isn't for me then because I do about 50% groomed runs 25% trees 25% powder.

I'm going to try on the Ambush and the Ions.

Thanks again


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

make sure you try on boots from other companies too, they might be more comfortable, burton isn' the only snowboard company out there


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

While Burton makes nice stuff and I'm sure you probably are going for a matching set of board, bindings, and boots, make certain that the boots are comfortable and fit your feet.

The most technologically advanced boot in the world won't do you any good if it doesn't fit correctly causing you pain resulting in you having to go into the lodge and take a break after 30 minutes of riding. 

It's been said in these forums time and time again and with good reason... Make certain that your boots are comfortable first and foremost. Do not get stuck on a particular brand or flex rating. It all doesn't mean shit in the end if it doesn't fit your foot.


----------



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

hey all,

I ended up buying the Imperials.

The Ambush was too soft for me and they were sold out on the Ions

Thanks again!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LOVE my DriverX..especially on long pow days..very stiff boot. the added support is a relief.


----------



## h2oxtreme (Oct 7, 2013)

specr1 said:


> hey all,
> 
> I ended up buying the Imperials.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What do you think about the Imperial Boots? Aren't they too stiff?

Regards,
Mihai


----------



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

h2oxtreme said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you think about the Imperial Boots? Aren't they too stiff?
> 
> ...


No, i actually think they weren't stiff enough. But it's still a good boot.

I have small ankles and I'm getting heel lift, so I wouldn't recommend this boot to someone with small ankles.

I used J-bars to stop the heel lift but it ended up cutting circulation in my feet


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

specr1 said:


> No, i actually think they weren't stiff enough. But it's still a good boot.
> 
> I have small ankles and I'm getting heel lift, so I wouldn't recommend this boot to someone with small ankles.
> 
> I used J-bars to stop the heel lift but it ended up cutting circulation in my feet


There really is almost no application that the Imperial are not stiff enough for.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

the driver x's are the closest thing you can get to hardboots. if your rich, i would recommend the SLX. I have a pair and they are the most comfortable things ever.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

DCsnow said:


> the driver x's are the closest thing you can get to hardboots. if your rich, i would recommend the SLX. I have a pair and they are the most comfortable things ever.


In your case, I am guessing the parents are the rich ones?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> In your case, I am guessing the parents are the rich ones?


ha. i wish. i tried them on in the shop just for laughs.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DCsnow said:


> ha. i wish. i tried them on in the shop just for laughs.


& how did you end up owning a pair?


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

DCsnow said:


> the driver x's are the closest thing you can get to hardboots. if your rich, i would recommend the SLX. I have a pair and they are the most comfortable things ever.





timmytard said:


> & how did you end up owning a pair?
> 
> 
> TT


the sentence structure isn't the best, but i don't see whats so hard to understand here... they're two different models of boot. he owns the driver x's and the SLXs are very expensive and he tried them on in the store... 

since the ones "he has are the most comfortable ever" and "yer parents are rich/tried them on in the shop/if yer rich get the..." 

common sense timmy.... what have i told you?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> There really is almost no application that the Imperial are not stiff enough for.


Not even close.

I have 2012 Imperials, I replaced the imprint 3 liner with an imprint 4 liner & they're still not stiff enough.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> the sentence structure isn't the best, but i don't see whats so hard to understand here... they're two different models of boot. he owns the driver x's and the SLXs are very expensive and he tried them on in the store...
> 
> since the ones "he has are the most comfortable ever" and "yer parents are rich/tried them on in the shop/if yer rich get the..."
> 
> common sense timmy.... what have i told you?


See, I'm not reading it that way.


1st sentence. *the driver x's are the closest thing you can get to hardboots.* 

2nd sentence. *if your rich, i would recommend the SLX. 
*
3rd sentence. *I have a pair and they are the most comfortable things ever.
*
Now if he would have put sentence #3 right after sentence #1, Then that would tell me he has Drivers.

By writing it the way he has , it says he has SLX's.

Common sense.


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

iif you only read the one post then maybe... if you read the back and forth and think about it for 2 seconds its pretty easy... have you been smoking enough weed today? take two dabs and read it again..


but yes - if he had just put "if your [_you're_ (sic)] rich i would recommend the SLX" at the end of the statement it would be less spastic, more clear... but of course we're talking about a spaz, sooooooooo


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I've owned or do currently own all 3 boots.

SLX, ION, and Driver-X.

I returned my SLX as they were softer than the IONs and while super comfy had a really annoying pressure point on the inside of my foot.

The ION are stiffer and are my general day to day boot.

Driver-X I used while splitboarding and for powder days.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Not even close.
> 
> I have 2012 Imperials, I replaced the imprint 3 liner with an imprint 4 liner & they're still not stiff enough.
> 
> ...


Because:
1) You do not use proper technique; and
2) Your issue with the bone in your ankle/foot might mean that you have very unusual requirements that fall well outside of "almost all applications".

I stand by my statement, but for clarity's sake I will rephrase:
_Absent any particular medical/anatomical issue,_ there really is almost no application that the Imperials are not stiff enough for _a competent rider_.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> [SNIP]
> Common sense.
> 
> TT


Shred on the side of dcsnow!? 'tard appealing to "common sense"!? What has the world come to???


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not on his side for sure. i'd probably have banned him on day one... if i was a mod the ban hammer would fly like that of Thor at any and all trolls who pop off as newcomers here.

just trying to explain it to the slow, thats all :icon_scratch:


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Not sure why you ragging on timmy so hard. DC's comment read like he had them and that was his first comment in this thread.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

specr1 said:


> I have small ankles and I'm getting heel lift, so I wouldn't recommend this boot to someone with small ankles.


I have small ankles too, i got a pair of ride RFL's. i tried and returned K2 thraxis, salomon malamute and ride insano focus boots, they just wouldn't hold my heel down without pinching. The RFL's are very comfortable and while not as stiff as these others they are plenty responsive. I expect the Ride tridents are similar as the ankle flex point looks similar, when my RFL wear out i will be trying the tridents.


----------

